# HDR Renderings



## Daywalker (Sep 4, 2005)

Take a look at these...
































































Note: I did not make these. They are models from Half Life 2 that have been rendered with HDR. They are actually made by a guy on another forum that I visit every once in a while.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

That is really really cool.


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

I agree there. Nice pics :sayyes:


----------



## Daywalker (Sep 4, 2005)

Currently it would be impossible to view these in real-time, but someday fellas, someday...


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Actually... It can be done in real-time now.


----------

